# Accountant



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

We are looking for an English/English speaking Accountant in Greece, preferably in Rodos. Any information much appreciated.


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

KathyK said:


> We are looking for an English/English speaking Accountant in Greece, preferably in Rodos. Any information much appreciated.


Hi Kathy look at my post jonus1 you can email me will give you a contact no


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

KathyK said:


> We are looking for an English/English speaking Accountant in Greece, preferably in Rodos. Any information much appreciated.


PS comes under house tax last post


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

Gina, thanks for the recommendation for the Accountant. Have met and he is sorting everything out. Grateful that you contacted me with his details.


----------

